# Scribed siding



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone have a source for scribed siding ?? most of what I can find is only 3-1/2" wide which is not wide enough single piece construction of boxcar ends

Thanks


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Evergreen Styrene has sheets intended for 1:20 scale that are wider than 3 1/2".

Larry


----------



## Loggerhead (Feb 16, 2016)

Larry

Thanks, good source but do you have a source for Basswood etc ? I'm basically a wood guy

Dave


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dave,
Silly question, but can you not just butt two pieces together and glue something on behind for strength to give you the wider piece?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Loggerhead said:


> Does anyone have a source for scribed siding ?? most of what I can find is only 3-1/2" wide which is not wide enough single piece construction of boxcar ends
> 
> Thanks


Loggerhead
I always buy the 3 1/2" and patch a piece to make it wider. You will never notice if you are careful and patch it where it is scribed.
Tom


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Evergreen shapes should have scribed styrene in varying widths. 

You could always go for lasercut if you know someone with a laser cutter - that way you get the width you want.

I use the lo-tech approach and do it myself with a jig and a scribing tool.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're going to use the wood panels, do yourself a favor and cut them into smaller, uneven widths. Yeah, I know it sounds counter-intuitive, but there's a reason. If the material onto which you're gluing the wood panels should swell or warp for whatever reason, even just slightly, it's going to take the panels with it as it does so. With set-width panels, you get breaks every 3.5" like clockwork. If you cut your panels into narrower widths, (a) the seams which appear from expansion are smaller because there are more of them, and (b) they're not at regular intervals, so they're far less noticeable as a pattern, and actually end up looking quite natural, as prototypical wood cars stretched and twisted over their lives. 

I've migrated away from using wood for my cars, especially ones which get left outside where moisture can cause issues, especially if the cars get stuck out in the rain. Evergreen makes "V" groove sheets in 1/8" and 3/16" spacing. While not necessarily "scale" in that it may not precisely match the prototypical width of the siding used on freight cars, it's close enough to where it's plausible and passable. 

edit - I just noticed Larry's mention of Evergreen's 1:20 siding. I hadn't seen that before because I usually get my siding at the local shop, thus I've had no reason to check their web site. *Here's a link *to all their siding. The large scale stuff is at the bottom. They've got 1:20 and 1:29 car siding. They've also got "novelty siding," which is commonly used on railroad depots. I'll be adding that to my list as well. My tannery buildings are due for a makeover this summer. 

Later,

K


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I have purchased large sheets (12 x 24 inches I think) from Evergreen and been very happy with them.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Ozark Miniatures

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodList.asp?idCategory=1239


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys, I did not know Ozark has scribed wood..

Jerry


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

I also built a tool from an old saw blade just make a notch like a hook with a dremmel and a cutting disc into the last tooth of the blade it will scribe styreen nicely and leave a little bit of fluff after every scribe. it' may be a long process but you get exactly the size boards that you want and can do it on much longer surfaces than the evergreen stuff. Which is great also. I used it on the pair of Gondolas I made in styreen.


----------

